# Polder dual sense therometer



## jammo (Mar 23, 2010)

Have any of you used the dual sense thermometer by Polder?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a Polder dual probe thermometer and it works well however I do like my Maverick ET73 better because it is a remote which means I don't have to go to the smoker to check the temps.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got both the Dual Sense and the Dual probe They work pretty well. If I'm just cooking one piece of meat then I use the dual sense but like today with 2 butts in the smoker I used the dual probe for the meat and the dual sense on the grate stick through a piece of Hickory for smoker temp.

Biggest thing I don't like about the dual probe is you can't set the temp you want its set either by the meat type or by doneness level.


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pineywoods,
I expect my new Marverick ET#73 tomorrow. I went with that model based on all the glowing reviews. I anxious to get it and try it out this weekend. So Jam46 being a newbie myself I went with what seemed to be the more popular of the dual meat probes.


----------



## papad (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually, you can set any temp you want with the Polder dual probe. Just scroll through the pre-set meat types until "PGM" (program) comes up and you can set any temp you want on each probe individually.


----------

